# Oscars just not ready for big fat black woman best actress.



## 52ndStreet (Mar 8, 2010)

I knew Sandra Bullock was going to win best actress. I would have won thousands if I bet my hunch.

I guess the Oscars is just not ready for a Big fat black woman winning for best actress.?


----------



## Tom Clancy (Mar 8, 2010)

God, you're an idiot.


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 8, 2010)

Obviously.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Mar 8, 2010)

Tom Clancy said:


> God, you're an idiot.



Do you support big fat black women also?


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 8, 2010)

Probably thru some of my taxes.


----------



## hboats (Mar 8, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Probably thru some of my taxes.



Now that was funny.  Laughed out loud when I read it.

Rick


----------



## Tom Clancy (Mar 8, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> > God, you're an idiot.
> ...



Do I support them? Of course..  Only if they make good movies or are good actresses. 

Just like the White Devil Sandra Bullock.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 8, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Probably thru some of my taxes.



oh SNAP!


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 8, 2010)

How about big white chicks for Oscars?


----------



## Tom Clancy (Mar 8, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Probably thru some of my taxes.





That was funny! hahahaa


----------



## bodecea (Mar 8, 2010)

Hattie McDaniel.........just sayin'


----------



## del (Mar 8, 2010)

butterfly mcqueen

"I don't know nothin' 'bout birthin' babies!"


----------



## beowolfe (Mar 8, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> How about big white chicks for Oscars?



I don't think the Academy is ready for 'big fat' female anything.  Now if you're a big fat guy, you can win.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I knew Sandra Bullock was going to win best actress. I would have won thousands if I bet my hunch.
> 
> I guess the Oscars is just not ready for a Big fat black woman winning for best actress.?



Heat in the winter.  Shade in the summer.  Intertainment year round.  What could be wrong with a big fat black lady actor?  I like big old fat gals!  They are fun to be with.  Just give me a sack of flour and bring her too me!!!

By the way, my remarks are an attempt at humor - probably a poor attempt but tossed out in fun.  I think your remarks were pretty dumb.  At least as dumb as my remarks.


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 8, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > How about big white chicks for Oscars?
> ...



True, Hollywood is full of big fat guys.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 8, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I knew Sandra Bullock was going to win best actress. I would have won thousands if I bet my hunch.
> 
> I guess the Oscars is just not ready for a Big fat black woman winning for best actress.?



can you name one who was the best actress?


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 8, 2010)

Oprah in Roots?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 8, 2010)

hboats said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Probably thru some of my taxes.
> ...



so did i....


----------



## Nonelitist (Mar 8, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Probably thru some of my taxes.



hahahahahaha


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 8, 2010)

Do you mean like when Hattie McDaniel won in 1940??


----------



## beowolfe (Mar 8, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Do you mean like when Hattie McDaniel won in 1940??



Best actress in 1940 was won by Ginger Rogers, a slender woman.


----------



## beowolfe (Mar 8, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I knew Sandra Bullock was going to win best actress. I would have won thousands if I bet my hunch.
> ...



I don't think there's ever has been a big fat woman to win best actress, black, white, blue, green, or otherwise.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 8, 2010)

Tom Clancy said:


> God, you're an idiot.



Of course he is.  Racism isn't exactly a hallmark of intelligence, after all.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 8, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean like when Hattie McDaniel won in 1940??
> ...



Giving Best Supporting Actress to a fat black woman in 1940 America was quite a stretch. 

To claim that there is some secret bias against overweight black women ignores the hundreds of millions that Oprah somehow managed to amass


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 8, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I knew Sandra Bullock was going to win best actress. I would have won thousands if I bet my hunch.
> ...



Since the Academy gave an Oscar to Hattie McDaniel way back in 1940, I think they can handle big black women okay.  There just don't happen to be a lot of big lead actors in Hollywood of ANY color.  That's life.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Mar 8, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...



That's because fat actors are usually character actors, not leads.  And when they ARE leads, it's usually comedy, not drama.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 8, 2010)

Cecilie1200 said:


> beowolfe said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



you mean like Curly.....Nyuk,Nyuk,Nyuk....


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 8, 2010)

The very best, buxom black actress. 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRGUEbqZo3A]YouTube - Chicago - When You're Good To Mama[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Mar 8, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I knew Sandra Bullock was going to win best actress. I would have won thousands if I bet my hunch.
> 
> I guess the Oscars is just not ready for a Big fat black woman winning for best actress.?




It's very unlikely that a first time actress is going to win the Big Award.   Sandra's had a long career with some good films - why taint her accomplishment with the Race Card?

It's nasty of you.


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 8, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I guess the Oscars is just not ready for a Big fat black woman winning for best actress.?


 
Mo'Nique is a waif.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 8, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I knew Sandra Bullock was going to win best actress. I would have won thousands if I bet my hunch.
> 
> I guess the Oscars is just not ready for a Big fat black woman winning for best actress.?



I don't think that's true at all. Sandra Bulloch gave an outstanding performance. I believe she won because she deserved it.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 8, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Hattie McDaniel.........just sayin'



Great point!!!! And I think she won because she deserved it. She was just terrific as Mammy.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 8, 2010)

Mammy was one of the two Moral Cores of GWTW (the other being Melanie Wilkes).  Hattie gave a fabulous performance.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 8, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the Oscars is just not ready for a Big fat black woman winning for best actress.?
> ...



that's a tsunami of a waif.


----------



## naomibee (Mar 8, 2010)

THE BIG FAT BLACK LADY IS A HOLLYWOOD ROLE MODEL FOR ALL THE  PLAIN JANE BIG FAT BLACK  LADYS HA!!!!...


----------



## Rinata (Mar 8, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Mammy was one of the two Moral Cores of GWTW (the other being Melanie Wilkes).  Hattie gave a fabulous performance.



Mo'Nique said on the red carpet that her blue dress and the gardenias in her hair was a tribute to Hattie McDaniel. I thought that was so touching.


----------



## natsu (Mar 9, 2010)

I just can't enjoy a big fat female/ male figure....in a drama...There's no sense of beauty...
It's not that fat actors or actresses are not good, it's just, don't you think when the reality is so dissapointing, there should be some nice, pretty, cute things in the dramas?


----------



## blastoff (Mar 9, 2010)

52ndStreet said:


> I knew Sandra Bullock was going to win best actress. I would have won thousands if I bet my hunch.
> 
> I guess the Oscars is just not ready for a Big fat black woman winning for best actress.?



Yep.  Thus far those racist Oscar voters are limiting big fat black actresses to Best Supporting Actress awards only.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 10, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Do you mean like when Hattie McDaniel won in 1940??



What a great picture of HM!!! She was so great in GWTW. In 1944 she played the housekeeper in, "Since You Went Away". Her character was a lot like it was as Mammy. The kids in the family just adored her and she was like everybody's mother. I always wished she had been a part of my household when I was growing up.


----------



## Rinata (Mar 10, 2010)

Harry Dresden said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > beowolfe said:
> ...



Really, Harry.


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Mar 11, 2010)

I support non obese black women  	



52ndStreet said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> > God, you're an idiot.
> ...


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 11, 2010)

Fat doesn't sell. Football, hot women and conservative values sell. Sorry, it's reality. Tell the bitch to go on a diet, Halle Berry won right?


----------



## casper4020322 (Mar 12, 2010)

Fat doesn't sell b/c the media is focused on women who are skinny whether they be white or black (which is great...it's a milestone). Skinny is the keyword. Now we have commercials with young 'skinny' women showcasing bras and panties when there was a time you would not see that type of advertisement. Are you kidding? Now we have commercials with women who sends her husband to lock the door so she can put on the KY jell! When I was growing up ain't no way something like that would have been shown on t.v. My mother (now deceased) would be appaulled.Luci and Desi, Fred and Wilma slept in seperate beds.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Mar 12, 2010)

casper4020322 said:


> Fat doesn't sell b/c the media is focused on women who are skinny whether they be white or black (which is great...it's a milestone). Skinny is the keyword. Now we have commercials with young 'skinny' women showcasing bras and panties when there was a time you would not see that type of advertisement. Are you kidding? Now we have commercials with women who sends her husband to lock the door so she can put on the KY jell! When I was growing up ain't no way something like that would have been shown on t.v. My mother (now deceased) would be appaulled.Luci and Desi, Fred and Wilma slept in seperate beds.



So Skinny women sells, Big fat black doesn't sell, or big fat white wouldn't sell either.
So bigh fat Black was only for a Fictional drama. Interesting. So the big fat balck Hatie McDanniel , Gaby Sinidbe, is not mainstream.?


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 12, 2010)

She was very good in Precious but not the best.  Sandra Bullock was.

Personally when I look at her, I see a young girl trying to cover up a lot of problems with all that fat.  She needs to slim down for health reasons even if she needs help doing it.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Mar 12, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> She was very good in Precious but not the best.  Sandra Bullock was.
> 
> Personally when I look at her, I see a young girl trying to cover up a lot of problems with all that fat.  She needs to slim down for health reasons even if she needs help doing it.



I was told that the "Oscars" or "The Academy of Motion picture Arts and Sciences", tend to award the Oscars to established actors and actresses, who have proven themselves over time. As was the case with Sandra Bullock.


----------

